
Show HN: A guitar tab viewer that listens - rodw
https://www.fatpick.com/
======
rodw
Hi everyone. I'd like to introduce you to a side project I've been working on
for a little while now.

FATpick ([https://www.fatpick.com/](https://www.fatpick.com/)) is a practice
tool for guitar (and bass) that helps you learn to play new songs, improve
your skills and stay motivated to keep playing. It's an auto-scrolling
tablature viewer, synchronized with backing tracks, that listens as you play
along with any guitar, providing immediate feedback on your accuracy and
timing.

FATpick will eventually be much more than that - there are a lot of directions
to take this in - but even with this more modest scope this M(+)VP release is
useful, cohesive and hopefully compelling in and of itself.

A couple of things that might be interesting to HN: (1) So far this has been a
bootstrapped, solo effort; but it won't necessarily stay that way. (2) The
current Windows and Mac apps are built with Electron; but they won't
necessarily stay that way either. I'd be happy to discuss any of that if you
are interested.

A direct link to the downloads page is here:
[https://www.fatpick.com/support/downloads#get-
fatpick](https://www.fatpick.com/support/downloads#get-fatpick)

You can find a brief (and silent) video of the app in action on either of the
pages linked above.

I'd love your feedback on any part of this, but I'd especially appreciate it
if you can give the app a try.

~~~
jfk13
I spent a while trying to figure out if this was free (not just to download,
but to use fully) or would require some kind of paid account. Maybe you could
make that clearer?

~~~
rodw
That's great feedback, thanks.

To clarify: it is totally free to download and use right now and will continue
to be for at least several months. Eventually payment will be required,
probably in the form of a subscription plan.

~~~
scoutt
> subscription plan

Please reconsider this. If this is a local app, then I see no reason for
adopting a subscription plan.

I am interested, but right now guitar is a hobby I can afford only a couple of
times a week. Paying a subscription would have a different impact on, who like
me, is an occasional player.

Otherwise I can stick with Guitar Pro for eternity.

~~~
rodw
Guitar Pro's list price is more than the likely cost of an annual subscription
to FATpick.

~~~
jeswin
I do all my graphics editing with a Fireworks CS4, bought ten years back. I
use it rarely, so the one time payment worked wonders. In almost every way I
prefer apps that I completely own - especially if it's locally installed. And
I'd be willing to pay a higher price upfront if there was such an option.

Note: I am not saying that your annual plan would be overpriced or
unaffordable.

~~~
rodw
I appreciate your input. It's worth some thought.

Just to be clear FATpick is not strictly a local app. It's more like a fat
client - a local app that depends on part on services in the cloud.

------
lou1306
OP: I don't know if you already know it, but there is a huge homebrew tabs
community around the Rocksmith "video game". (Try looking for CustomsForge).

If you find a way to support their format, you might gain access to a huge
repository of tabs. Maybe this might put your tool on Ubisoft's radar, so I
suggest to thread lightly, but it would be awesome.

~~~
rodw
Thanks. I'm familiar with CustomsForge, and there are a lot of interesting
things about it.

But you don't need anything nearly as complicated as Rocksmith files or
CustomsForge to import songs into FATpick. FATpick already accepts Guitar Pro
files, so there are thousands, maybe 10s of thousands of scores you can
download from ultimate-guitar and other sites to import into FATpick.

Also, while obviously not as convenient, free software like TuxGuitar can
convert other formats (MuseScore, MusicXML, etc.) into GuitarPro, so you can
import pretty much any machine-readable score into FATpick (modulo proprietary
formats like Rocksmith/CustomsForge, but you need to jump thru hoops to
"extract" data in that format in the first place).

~~~
lou1306
> FATpick already accepts Guitar Pro files

This is interesting. I suggest you add that somewhere in the home page.

~~~
vwarner1411
I agree with this. I didn't see any mention of this either.

~~~
rodw
Thanks.

I don't always reference "Guitar Pro" by name. Do you think that specific
phrase would catch your eye or be more significant for you?

I.e. is "import Guitar Pro tabs" substantially more meaningful to you than,
say, "import custom tabs"?

~~~
phreack
Absolutely. In fact make sure to mention which Guitar Oro formats as they've
got so many and it's irritating to have to keep track of them all.

~~~
rodw
That's fair.

Full disclosure: right now FATpick will import gp3, gp4 and gp5 files. The
"import song" button both enforces and mentions this, as does the user manual
IIRC, but it's not something that's called out in any way.

If you have a gpx file (produced by Guitar Pro 6 or 7) then you'll need to
convert it to gp5 to import into FATpick, at least for now. If you're using
the GuitarPro app itself you can just save it that way. If you don't have the
GuitarPro app TuxGuitar is free and handles this well (it works for editing
GuitarPro files too).

Obviously it would be better to support .gpx directly, and for that matter
things like MusicXML, too. But the GuitarPro format has to be more or less
reverse-engineered, and gpx is unlike gp3, gp4 and gp5. Most files in the wild
seem to be gp5 (or after that, gp3) anyway so that's where its at right now.

It seems like one could probably use some headless form of TuxGuitar on the
back-end to convert gpx to gp5, but other than a cursory scan to see if that's
a feature they already provide (it isn't) I haven't dug into it much more
deeply than that.

------
PhaedrusV
I tried importing a tab from ultimate-guitar (.gp4) and after about 10 minutes
fatpick notified me that the tab was ready to play, but when I opened it up
the tab was empty. The name was imported correctly, but it looked like that
was it.

Since this is a semi-established space that you're just putting a few
variations on, concur with other posters suggesting you need to reduce
friction. There shouldn't need to be a login process to start playing pre-
built tabs, and if users can't already see tabs others have uploaded you need
that function soonest.

Will check back later, cool idea in general.

In case you're wondering, the tab I tried to upload: [https://tabs.ultimate-
guitar.com/tab/the_lumineers/ho_hey_gu...](https://tabs.ultimate-
guitar.com/tab/the_lumineers/ho_hey_guitar_pro_1899306)

~~~
rodw
Thanks for the feedback PhaedrusV, and apologies for the issue you
encountered.

I just tested the Lumineers song you uploaded (meaning that I played your
exact import, not that I imported the gp4 file from scratch) and it seems to
be working ok for me.

I think that if you try again it will probably work. I think the problem you
encountered was that the file wasn't properly (fully) downloaded when the app
tried to open it. Specifically that sounds like an example of a file-download
race condition we're working on (I mentioned it elsewhere in this discussion
if you are curious).

Usually when this happens if you just hit the back button in the header to go
back to the track-selection screen, wait a few seconds and then hit the play
(or forward) button it will work the second time around.

I realize what a crappy UX it is when that happens but it is almost always a
temporary glitch. If you go back to the track selection screen, give it a
second to finish flushing to disk it should work. (Moreover once the file is
loaded to your local cache you shouldn't see the problem again.)

If you are still having problems you could try flushing your local cache (go
to the Settings, toggle "Advanced Options" to on then clicking the "Clear
Cache" button that now appears at the bottom) and try again.

If you are still having problems even after that please reach out via the
contact form in the app, or online at [https://www.fatpick.com/contact-
us](https://www.fatpick.com/contact-us), or contact me directly as rod@<that-
domain> and we'll work it out.

------
JustinAiken
Okay, I'm probably your exact target demographic - I have about 1,300 hours in
Rocksmith and I'm obsessed with it, but often find myself wanting more "pro"
features like Guitar Pro has. So hopefully you'll find my feedback useful...

On the tab interface: \- Seeing a blob of 6 numbers come isn't intuitive
enough. The strings REALLY need to be colored. You should be able to get away
with using the same colors as Rocksmith, as there's generic sets of strings
using those ([https://www.guitarcenter.com/DR-Strings/Hi-Def-NEON-Multi-
Co...](https://www.guitarcenter.com/DR-Strings/Hi-Def-NEON-Multi-Color-Coated-
Medium-Electric-Guitar-Strings.gc)) - or at least make them configurable. It's
hard for me to tell which string is which in fatpick.

\- Bar lines for the beat/measure changes would be helpful.

\- Chords saying their name above them would be a huge help - "G" is much
easier to parse quickly than "355433"!

Practice mode: \- Just adjusting playback speed isn't enough. To be actually
useful, fatpick needs something like Rocksmith's Riff Repeater, where you can
select a section, loop it at a selected speed, and have it increase 1% each
time you get the notes right. In fact, here's where you can outshine
Rocksmith, since Rocksmith only lets you select entire sections, whereas you
could make it so you could really drill in on notes

Audio: \- Being able to play the audio file instead of just guitar pro-style
midi would be a huge bonus. Don't make it required, so you can still just
import a quick GP file to play, but for curated tracks or imported Rocksmith
psarcs (see my comment elsewhere about psarcjs), the real audio would be
great. \- Even better... multitrack audio! Just play the song .mp3 if that's
all there is, but there's plenty of multitrack ogg's sourced from rock band /
guitar hero floating out there. For these songs you could play with your
chosen instrument removed - IE, pick a song with a multitrack ogg, pick the
bass part, the audio engine wouldn't play the bass part but would play the
rest.

\- Some kind of effects on the guitar would be nice. Using an AxefxIII and
Loopback I can mix in real guitar sounds with the game, but most of your
demographic won't have that ability, so being able to pick an AC/DC song and
have basic distortion effects will be a must.

Anyways, after playing with fatpick for 20 minutes I'm going to go back to
Rocksmith. Will check on this in a month though and see how far along it is -
there's a lot of potential here!

~~~
thecatspaw
Personally I switched from Rocksmith to goPlayAlong, mostly because it syncs
audio to tabs. It does not do note recognition, but I had more trouble in
rocksmith than its worth. Notes that do not get recognized for some reason. My
low e string has trouble getting recognized even though its in tune.

I've also realized that its not a good idea psychologically. You basically
remove the "did I play it correctly and did it sound good?" part from your
brain, and rely on a external system to provide that feedback for you. This
would be no issue if these tools could gauge that better, going beyond "does
the input have the correct frequencies at the correct times?". It does not
recognize fret buzz, it does not recognize you slightly panicing but still
hitting the correct notes.

So in goPlayAlong I just select the parts I wanna work on (you can not just
select bars, but also single notes), make sure the pitch is correct (it has
halftone + semitone corrections), slow it down to the tempo I want to work on.
Then I play it a few times. If I am happy with how it sounds, I press the +
key on my keyboard to increase the tempo by 5%.

It also has a trainer mode which increases the speed after a set amount of
playthroughs (of the section), by a set amount of speed. So increase 1% every
5repeats for example. I use it when I am more focused on improving speed.

It also has a very tight feedback loop. After it played the last note of the
section it straight goes into the first note of the section again. No "You did
great", no playing 5 seconds after and before the section like rocksmith does.

Unfortunately it costs something like 40$. After trying the demo and the song
syncing I instantly bought it. I was very impressed it was able to accurately
sync a live version of a song to the tab, accurately.

The only thing I miss about it is beeing able to edit the tabs.

~~~
adrianh
Give Soundslice a shot
([https://www.soundslice.com/](https://www.soundslice.com/)). It's tabs synced
with audio/video, complete with a notation editor, various instrument
visualizations and a community of people posting stuff.

------
alfor
Did you tough about removing the account creation at the start. This seem to
me as unnecessary friction to try it out.

~~~
rodw
You're not wrong, but to be honest, no, not very much. It might make an
appreciable difference in "conversions" (to using the app) for the Hacker News
crowd, but I'm not sure if it's justified in the general case, for these
reasons:

1\. A lot of the features are oriented around having some identity. There
would need to be a lot of special cases in the code to support account-free
use.

2\. Ultimately the app will be something you have to pay for, so the account
is valuable as a lead but also maybe as a proxy for whether or not someone is
interested enough to pay for the product eventually.

3\. By the time you encounter this you've already downloaded and installed (or
at least unpacked) the application. I'm not sure there are a lot of people
that go through all that trouble only to balk at registering an
email/name/password account. (If nothing else I would think at that point
you're already committed due to the effect of the "investment" you've already
made on basic human psychology.) And if they do balk at entering an email
address, are they the kind of people that are likely to enter a credit-card
when the time comes?

For what its worth, most of my competitors make you enter a credit card (and
promise to charge you if you don't cancel) before letting you try the product.

That said, I guess it _could_ work with some type of gradual account creation
flow (like asking for your name when you've earned a spot on the leaderboard).
I'm just not convinced that the return that would provide justifies the effort
to make it happen (not to mention the complexity that this would permanently
add to ongoing development and testing).

I could easily be wrong about this, but that's been my intuition and rationale
around this topic so far.

Do you really think that _that_ many "normal" users that are serious paid-
subscription prospects will be lost at that step. I can probably measure that
to find out, but its also plausible (and maybe harder to measure) that is a
useful way to filter out users that will never pay for the service before they
become a support or capacity burden.

~~~
stan_rogers
I'd immediately delete it. And I have done so with several other applications.
Time-limited trials don't need anything other than the time limit and
usefulness to make paying customers out of trial downloads.

~~~
rodw
Honestly, though. Did you download this app?

~~~
stan_rogers
No, but that's because I saw this thread first. There was no point. And it
would have been immediately deleted as soon as it asked for info had I
downloaded it.

------
ShamelessC
Running into problems on MacOS Catalina 10.15.2 (MacBook Pro 2019 16" model).
My mic isn't being detected for some reason. I tried messing with the settings
and running the "Latency Calibration" but it just says "We were unable to
measure the system latency". Can't determine what's wrong as GarageBand and
the System Preferences both show it as working.

Also, just a minor bug I found - if you have a song already loaded then it
will play on top of the test tones in the Latency Calibration menu.

Edit:

Some other thoughts. It would be great to show the tuning somewhere while the
track is being played. I keep forgetting to tune my guitar until after I've
selected the track to play.

~~~
royletron
Also suffering the same problem. Did this get resolved? I noticed that
Catalina has a security panel for what can and can't access the microphone
(god bless it), but can't find anyway of registering FatPick inside of that
panel.

~~~
rodw
Per [https://support.apple.com/guide/mac-help/control-access-
to-y...](https://support.apple.com/guide/mac-help/control-access-to-your-
microphone-on-mac-mchla1b1e1fe/mac) you should be able to grant the FATpick
app access to your microphone from that panel.

It is likely you'll need to "install" the app (drag it to your Applications
folder as prompted in the DMG), not just run the app directly.

~~~
royletron
I have the app in the Applications folder, but I am still not seeing it in the
microphone access panel...

~~~
rodw
Hi royletron, for what it is worth I think the latest version (v1.4.2) now
available at
[https://www.fatpick.com/support/downloads](https://www.fatpick.com/support/downloads)
fixes this.

I think same updates that fixed the notarization issue may fix this problem
also (since we had to add an explicit entitlement for the audio input). If it
doesn't please reach me via the contact form at
[https://www.fatpick.com/contact-us](https://www.fatpick.com/contact-us) or
email me directly at rod@<that-domain>.

------
davkap92
Looks very cool will try this out and report back but just curious first thing
that comes to mind, how are you differentiating between the several frets that
could produce the same note, or for example 6th string 5th fret(A) vs open 5th
string(A) ?

~~~
rodw
Right now for pitch-detection purposes I'm not differentiating between them.
If you produce a sound of the right pitch and octave that's considered a "hit"
regardless of which fret or string you used to create it.

Personally I see that as a feature, but I guess if you wanted to be very
prescriptive about fingering for educational/training reasons I can see the
value in treating them differently.

There is some subtle difference in the tone (which is why you can hear the
difference, obviously) so this is _possible_ but not trivial. I've actually
been experimenting with "string detection" recently so that I can warn users
when they are off by one string (a common beginner mistake).

~~~
thecatspaw
Well, for chords not differentiating between them is correct anyway, since you
can play different voicings.

The string detection is a good idea imho

------
adrianh
For anybody interested in guitar tabs and great tech, Soundslice is a
community built around learning music from tabs synced with real recordings.

[https://www.soundslice.com/community/](https://www.soundslice.com/community/)
is a good place to start. You can follow people to get updates on their posts
(licks, transcriptions), it has a fully baked notation/tab editor, it imports
GuitarPro/MusicXML/PowerTab/TuxGuitar files, and it's just really damn good.
(Disclaimer: I am the developer.)

------
rkagerer
Nice work! Do you think this work could be adapted to recognize human-sung
notes in real time (e.g. turn my humming into an orchestral melody)? If so,
let's get in touch!

~~~
rodw
It can absolutely do near-real-time pitch detection of singing or humming or
even better whistling. We may want to tweak the parameters a little bit for
that specific domain but it probably does reasonably well right now.

If you want you can test out how well it does as-is right now. Within the app
go to "Settings" then "Audio Analysis Settings" then click the "Test Settings"
button. That will show you the same pitch and note-onset detection as used
during game-play.

I'd be happy to talk more -- you can reach me as rod@ the domain I linked to
-- but to be candid monochromatic pitch detection of the human voice is not a
hard problem. I'm not sure FATpick is as special at this as you seem to think,
but I'm not quite sure what you have in mind. And I certainly don't want to
talk you out of thinking that :) I'd love to hear more about it.

------
dcist
I love the idea for this (and for Yousician), but it never works for me. If
the note recognition by the software isn't at least 95%, I feel like I'm
wasting my time and it's just an exercise in frustration. I tried using
FatPick with both (1) a Rocksmith USB guitar cable hooked directly into my
guitar; and (2) a microphone picking up my amped guitar externally. And for
both connections, I didn't think that the note recognition from my playing was
anywhere close to accurate. I tried playing a very basic 12 bar blues, which I
can play in my sleep, and the software just doesn't pick up the notes. I feel
like a software developer needs to make a guitar that is specially tested with
its software just for practicing. The software may work for others and I
admire your effort, but I'm just sharing my experience.

~~~
rodw
Thanks for the feedback.

Pitch detection can be tricky and system dependent but when it's not working
at all (or missing most of the notes you are playing) the root cause is
usually one of a few common problems. The troubleshooting guide at
[https://www.fatpick.com/support/troubleshooting](https://www.fatpick.com/support/troubleshooting)
may help.

If you want to experiment some you can enable the advanced settings (under
General) which will add the Audio Analysis options to the main settings menu.
There are a lot of knobs you can turn on that screen to adjust how the audio
analysis works, and you can test the pitch detection from that screen.

There are actually a bunch of additional options, including alternative pitch
detection algorithms that are included but not exposed on that screen. If you
reach out to me (rod@<that domain> or using the contact form on the web) I'd
be happy to try to help get it to work for you.

------
arriu
Looks like a helpful tool! Thanks for sharing!

One thing that was frustrating when learning guitar was figuring out which
finger goes where. Even though the tabs show where you need to press, they
don't really tell you which finger should go where.

Is this something you would be able to help with?

~~~
rodw
"Yes", in general but "not yet", in practice. FATpick's internal data-format
supports color-coding the note "bubbles" to indicate the recommended finger to
use to "fret" the note, but the standard import format doesn't include this
information.

FATpick has an algorithm to programmatically determine where to place your
fretting hand and fingers (when the information isn't available in the score)
but to be honest I wasn't confident enough in that logic to enable it by
default quite yet.

------
SamBam
I would recommend making your entire database of songs available from the web
page. Is there any technical reason preventing this?

None of the bands in your "small sample of songs" were really what I wanted to
play, so I didn't bother downloading this. It seemed like it would probably be
a lot of work to download, install, get past the security errors on macOS
Mojave, presumably create a login, and _then_ find out what songs you have.

However, maybe the library of songs isn't what your main target audience cares
about.

~~~
rodw
Just in case this isn't obvious: You can import any GuitarPro file and play it
in FATpick.

~~~
SamBam
GuitarPro is a $70/year subscription. I would hope I wouldn't need to pay that
in order to get some sheet music for this app...

~~~
rodw
You don't need the GuitarPro software, you need GuitarPro-format files.

GuitarPro is a pretty common format for machine-readable sheet music. Most
"tab editor" programs can open and save to the GuitarPro file format.
TuxGuitar is one example of a tab editor that is both good and free and does
this well.

But you don't need to do that either. There are tens of thousands of GuitarPro
format files readily available on the Internet. Ultimate-Guitar is one major
source but there are lots of others.

EDIT: Name a band or a song and I'll import one for you. (Just don't go out of
your way to "stump" me with an obscure choice).

------
mynameishere
I tried using this and it's a damn mess. You need to sit down with someone
unfamiliar with it and take a note of all the roadblocks on the way towards
getting it to do something.

I never could get it to do anything. I got as far as pressing "play" and then
seeing a page with a little bar on the left, two quotes in the middle and the
word "practice" on the right. Press that and it says "paused". Oh, I was
playing? Didn't seem like it.

~~~
rodw
Thanks for the feedback. That sounds like a bug. If you see the two quotes and
didn't see the tabs you definitely weren't playing anything. Specifically it
sounds like we failed to load the song data, so you don't really see anything
at all.

This is typically a momentary issue. If you want to give it another try you
can go back to the track or song selection page and try again. That generally
clears the problem up.

(The problem is that data file wasn't fully flushed to disk when the player
tried to open it. If you give it a second and try again it generally works.)

If the file happens to be very large or the network connection is slow you
might see this more often. Also if you are a little more leisurely about going
from the track-selection page to the player this is less likely to happen.

Worst case scenario is that the data file was somehow corrupted when being
written to the cache. That will clear itself out eventually, or you could
clear the cache from the settings panel, or try another song if you are just
playing around.

I know this seems like a problem that should be easy to fix, but it's been a
little bit of a whack-a-mole problem to address all the edge cases. I'm sorry
you ran into this, but fortunately it's almost always a temporary glitch.

------
semitones
Looks awesome! Gonna try it out when I get home. I'm sure you're already
familiar with Yousician - what would you say your app will have that they
don't?

~~~
rodw
Moxie.

~~~
rodw
Actually that probably deserves a less flippant answer, so let me offer one.

To be honest the most interesting differentiators are not really visible in
this MVP release, but there are some, even now.

At a practical level:

* FATpick lets you import and play any song you can get your hands on (as well as those shared by other users). You can import any GuitarPro-format scores directly (or at least any .gp3/4/5 files) and if you're motivated enough you can easily convert anything else to the GuitarPro format using free software like TuxGuitar.

* FATpick is also totally free right now. There are no time limits or features hidden behind a paywall. To be clear it won't always be free, but it will remain free for at least several months (as we refine the product) and we'll work out a special offer for early-adopters as we get closer to defining the actual subscription model.

At a philosophical level:

* Most of the competitors in this space - possibly all of the "big" ones - focus on trying to "teach" guitar and so invest heavily in instructional videos and in content selected for pedagogical reasons.

* FATpick takes a different approach. We assume you've heard of JustinGuitar and focus instead on being the best platform for viewing tabs and learning to play songs, to the extent that even someone that is brand new to guitar can be playing songs they know in just a few minutes -- maybe slowly or poorly or relatively simple ones -- but literally going from "Where do I put my fingers?" and "Is this where the guitar strap should go?" to "Cool, now I can play Seven Nation Army along with the recording as if I'm in the band" in a just a few minutes. More experienced players are able to sight-read new stuff, even on the first play thru, making it easy to learn new songs. And all with objective feedback on your performance and the ability to track your progress over time. We aren't trying to teach you guitar -- you should be looking at multiple sources for that anyway -- but we are trying to be an indispensable tool on your belt, helping make your practice sessions more fun, more engaging and more _effective_.

But again I think the most interesting and unique stuff is still on the
roadmap. A big part of what I'm trying to do now is field-test the technology.
This version was more or less scoped specifically to be useful and compelling
enough to support that but the really good stuff is still in the pipeline.

------
lessthanstellar
Some early ideas:

Dynamics exercises. Capture amplitude changes, so users can practice
crescendos when using acoustic guitars.

Solve the reverse problem, but for singing. Given a song, extract it's melody
and replay as a karaoke with scores.

Guitar Pro compatibility is more important than you think. You'll probably
have to differentiate yourself from Yousician.

Cheers.

~~~
rodw
Thanks for that. Just in case you missed this point, you can already import
Guitar Pro files.

------
danielvinson
I tried this out and I really just need a way to manually set the latency. My
recording computer only has an audio interface with no monitors (just
headphones) and I pretty much can't use this software because you don't seem
to support ASIO input or manual latency settings.

~~~
rodw
You can manually set the latency using the button on the bottom of that
screen.

~~~
rodw
Wait, I'm sorry, that option is hidden by default.

You can set the latency manually but first you must got to "Settings" (gear
icon) then "General" then toggle "Show advanced options" to on. This will
expose a bunch of new configuration options, both in the settings and in a few
other places in the app.

Once you have enabled advanced options you'll see a "link" at the bottom of
the Latency Calibration screen that says "Manual configuration...". That will
let you manually configure the input and output latency.

It's unfortunate that this wasn't easy for you to find but I'm glad you said
something. I wasn't sure whether anyone would know what to do with this, so
you've at least validated that it's worthwhile to have that option.

------
0xfffff
This is cool! What about availability on phones/tablets? Can Elektron apps be
easily ported?

------
sriram_malhar
This looks very interesting. Alas, it doesn't pass security on Mac OS Mojave.

~~~
ladino
confirmed on Catalina as well! - can you please post here when it's fixed? I
would love to try it!

~~~
rodw
Hey ladino, just to update you (as requested) this should be fixed now.

The version currently available at [https://www.fatpick.com/downloads/FATpick-
mac-latest.dmg](https://www.fatpick.com/downloads/FATpick-mac-latest.dmg) is
fully notarized by Apple and should not have this problem.

Release notes here: [https://www.fatpick.com/blog/release-notes-
fatpick-v1-4-2](https://www.fatpick.com/blog/release-notes-fatpick-v1-4-2)

Please let me know if you encounter any problems with this new build. You can
reach me via the contact form at [https://www.fatpick.com/contact-
us](https://www.fatpick.com/contact-us) or you can email me directly at
rod@<that-domain>.

------
tensecondflash
Please add support for Ukulele tabs!

~~~
rodw
You can import and play Ukulele tabs right now, if you have a GuitarPro file
the contains one.

Most string-instrument-based tracks are playable in FATpick so if you have a
GuitarPro file (or want to use TuxGuitar to convert another format to guitar
pro, ideally gp5) you can import and play it right now.

To be fair we haven't really tuned anything for Uke so the pitch detction
might need a little TLC but it should work reasonably well as-is. Even banjo
would theoretically work but to be honest I'm not sure if the short-string on
the banjo is handled properly, nor how that's represented in GuitarPro files.

Let me know if you run into problems (rod at fatpick or via the in-app or on-
web contact form). Obviously we'd like to support ukulele, we just haven't
been able to prioritize that yet.

